# this week sucks, but ended well.. with BABIES!



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i just have to say it.. this week totally blows in socal.

we've had RAIN...and far too much of it.. we've had more rain in the last 3-4 days than we've had in the last 5-6 years!!.. my backyard where my rabbits are kept is flooded under about an inch of water, and it's still coming down :shocked: 

i made a preemptive strike at least and moved my two first time mommy bunnies into my room, after i'd finished a massive thunderstorm hit.. can't lose these babies!!, one of the momma's is our convention best of breed, and the other is my personal love, venom, who is bred to a super awesome buck.. and the babies are the proverbial "talk of the town" since everyone is dyingto see the next generation.

then tuesday night i got hit with a flubug of epic porportions.. as i type this now at 11:30 my time on thursday.. i have successfully been able to eat 1/4 of a subway turkey sandwich.. and a gatorade. yay

but yesterday my mom wouldn't let me leave to feed my goaties.. i was very sad..but then i looked out back and saw that my "rabbit nursery" or .. the bigger cages for them to grow in, was being soaked and bombarded by wind.. so after finding my warm clothes.. i truged out and move all 8 babies and two mommies into smaller, but drier, cages. 

and today i got to survey the damages/move feed in rain.. which isn't too bad, it was light at the moment, but my entire goat area is sinking.. wherever i step the ground receds a few inches.. really hoping this is from water.. but we do have a masssive squirell issue.

good news is i think i'll be having babies rabbits fairly soon.. not me personally, but venom is in her box right now.. grunting away and shredding paper. so here's to hoping for 2-4 healthy babies


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: this week sucks *

Sarah, sorry to hear about your rabbitry, hope the mother does calm down and have their babies O.K. I used to raise & show my Choc Satins, and enjoyed it a lot. Also hope your feeling better now after being down with the flue bug.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

I think weather is sucking every where this week.......we have had freezing rain for 2 days! I have to pretty much skate out to the barn trying not to spill buckets of warm water, 1 bucket is to un-freeze barn door. My boys are going to forget what outside looks like.

Oh, and hubby had the flu bug for a few days and was no help......we heat with a wood burner, not fun trying to get firewood to the house with all the ice......oh, and WINDS, sooooo windy!

THINK SPRING!!!!!!!

Good luck with your babies.......baby bunnies are so cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: this week sucks *

I have been hearing about the rainfall in SoCal and I feel for you! Last year we had so much rain it was like we were all fish. Very annoying and I felt so bad for my goats and the dogs etc

at least you can bring the rabbits inside thats great. Hope that all goes smoothly for them


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

well i can't bring all the rabbits in, but the preggos came in.. woke up at 6:30 this mornign to 3 inches of snow, and it's still coming down. My rabbitry roof caved it.. its just a tarped carport, becuase well we havent had rain like this in 10 years.. so i spent 3 hours fixing the roof as well as i could by myself, since my family sucks.. thankfully i've got a little maguyver/bear grylls in me and i can rig anything..

still no babies from the mommies to be.. but we're getting closer


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: this week sucks *

wow snow -- crazy weather the whole US has been having. From freezing temps in GA and FL to 2 feet of snow in our area in December

crazy crazy weather


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

I know the feeling...we have been getting hit hard.. with 60 plus winds and heavy rains...and power outages.... dropped powerlines.. fallen tree's ...flooding...it's been nuts.. :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

where i live we don't get wind over 10 MPH usually, very little rain and very rarely snow.. and we've had all three pounding us for days.. i can't get over to my goats today to feed, becuase the roads are all iced up and my two nimrod sisters , thinking they are master mechanics, took off important parts.. like.. windshield wipers and skid plates.. soo.. thankfully my friend is home


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

Wow...that has to be a nightmare... not being able to go ..to your goats....I pray... you get to them soon.... ray: :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

Ugg. I understand your pain. We got the rain that came through Cali, and we have basicly gotten our whole years' worth of rain. Even the chicken coop was flooded. Poor things. Luckily I had crates in there, so they don't have to stand in the rain. I might put some pallets down next time if it gets bad. I am working full time, so I can only pray for the best right now.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

oh this sounds terrible!!

i really hate rain, and i'm sure goats and bunnies hate it too, lower 48's are having a tough winter, hope everything clears up and dries out!

sunny, -3F here, not bad. no wind.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: this week sucks *

well thankfully today (saturday) was a good end to an otherwise terrible week

the two does finally kindled!!

WH Venom had 3 blacks from the "superbuck" and they're already all spoken for.

Wh C-Lebrity ( the BOB from convention) had 6 blacks from another buck.. 6!!! on her first time!!!

all are super fat and happy, i'll have to watch the big litter close to make sure everyone is getting yum. but if they all make the cut that's the nationals show string.

also at todays show my friend in AZ was super awesome and brought my blue to show, even though it isn't time to bring him home yet, so that i'd have one to show.. and he won two best opposite of breeds!! i was happy.. my friend also won two breeds with his half sister and another half sister one the last best of breed.

and i got a "surprise" at the show, a judge that i've "crushed" on since i was 13 was there.. and we all had laughs and fun today.. great dinner to celebrate national pie week at marie calendars with 18 people! yay.

still cold, still wet, still soppy though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the wins for you and your friend

6 babies WOW thats a lot for a bunnie isnt it?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

thanks stacey.. andyes 6 is alot for a rabbit of her size. she weight 4 pounds 2 ounces.. and rabbits that size generally have 2-3. i've got a doe who is 5pounds and has 6 or so and thats normal.. but 6 out of this tiny thing is wow.. very excited aboutthe m though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!! That's awesome...congrats! We'll be needin' some pics of those naked little babies. lol


----------

